# FreeBSD 11.4 (both RELEASE and STABLE)



## symmetria.gop (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello to everyone. I am a new user of FreeBSD and I would like the kind help of the forum experienced members.

My problem, as it is on the subject, concerns both FreeBSD 11.4 release and stable editions.

In a nutshell: Using BSDinstaller I can not get any network connection to work. In fact, the ifconfig command shows only lo0. The problem does not appear in 12.1, 13 etc...

Any ideas?
Thank you all in advance


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2020)

symmetria.gop said:


> The problem does not appear in 12.1,


Then why don't you use 12.1? Why insist on using a legacy release that apparently doesn't support your network card?


----------



## symmetria.gop (Aug 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Then why don't you use 12.1? Why insist on using a legacy release that apparently doesn't support your network card?


Because in 12.1 my graphics card is not properly supported. It is an amdgpu vega picasso.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 21, 2020)

symmetria.gop said:


> Because in 12.1 my graphics card is not properly supported. It is an amdgpu vega picasso.


Have you seen this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...utorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901/ ?


----------



## symmetria.gop (Aug 21, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Have you seen this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...utorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901/ ?


Yes I have. The thing is that I can not even find the proper files. Probably it does not work any more.


----------

